# 1970 Judge tach option



## dragracer5372 (Dec 6, 2013)

Hi everyone....fairly new to this forum (been trolling for a few months) but I bought a "barn find" '70 Judge with PHS documentation, etc. and nowhere listed on it is the hood tach option so I am assuming it was a dealer install possibly....can anyone tell me if this would be the case because I am finding that the car is a VERY low optioned and am assuming it would be on the PHS documentation if it was ordered with it. just wondering if I should delete the tach since if it's not on the invoice or just leave it. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Diode Dynamics (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to the forum (Thanks for finally posting Dec. 2013)

What is the vin number of your barn find?

Nick C.


----------



## dragracer5372 (Dec 6, 2013)

242370P253991....Polar White with Blue interior, console, & P/S and that is about it for options other than the basics and having the Judge option according to the PHS documents. Thanks again!


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

It appears that the hood tach was listed as Option 491 for $63.19. It was not available with the Rally Gauge Cluster & in-dash tach. I suspect you have the basic dash gauges -idiot lights? 

You might be able to confirm the tach as original by the factory ID numbers on it. I am no expert here, but others might be of help. I recall a stenciled number or even part number associated with the hood tach.

The next thing would be to get the factory measurements for the location of the hood mount. They are available for those who install an aftermarket unit. This would tell you if it was factory.

It is possible the hood tach could have been factory installed and not listed. A dealer or private individual could have added it after purchase. How clean the install is, factory wiring, and if it measures up to the factory hood placement, then I would say it was factory. 

These can be refurbished as you did not say if it worked. Personally, a hood tach is a keeper and always an attention getter -it certainly won't detract from the car or its value.


----------

